
Apple copyright claimed and removed the crowd reaction to $1k monitor stand - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/geek/comments/bwwhgy/apple_just_submitted_a_copy_write_claim_and/
======
Isamu
The crowd reaction is in the original video hosted at Apple. Not like it's
suppressed as part of some conspiracy.

They announce the price and the crowd laughs a bit (like whaaaat?)

It's clearly very expensive, but it's a bunch of complicated engineering in
that stand, and I am betting that the cost crept up on them. The executives
probably weren't keeping an eye on this from a cost perspective. And
undoubtedly they chose a manufacturing process for low volume, higher cost,
but didn't realize how much higher until late in the game.

Seems clear to me that the Apple presenter (I forget his name) tried to
quickly breeze past the cost of the stand to avoid an uncomfortable crowd
reaction, not quite successfully.

It is obvious that they priced the stand separately so you can just buy
whatever stand you want, if you don't want the fancy one.

[edit] Everything about the new Pro is over-the-top. It is a bit crazy to see.
Seems to be signalling a new direction or something. Or they are testing the
waters. Clearly they have the capability of creating an absolutely insane
device, they just have to internally justify it in terms of the engineering
investment.

~~~
Doxin
> you can just buy whatever stand you want

Except they didn't go with any mounting standard at all so you can only really
buy whatever stand you want if you first invest in the (rather expensive) VESA
bracket.

------
gigatexal
Oh Apple. Just include the stand in the price. Seriously.

~~~
ggg2
why? their machines are now fashion products/statement for (rich) people that
socialize via socal media videos. (most people here will disagree while not
being that demographic. they will also not have a reason to buy a $50k youtube
poser machine)

your argument is like saying a shoes manufaturer should just include the
purse.

it should instead offer more expensive stand options! because people will buy
those. I mean, the people that is already buying 6k dispays (I.e. spending
that much money and not even being technical enough to buy products based on
actual resolution, but marketing "Nk" where N>4)

~~~
handruin
Nope...the argument is more like the shoe manufacture should just include the
shoelaces. Shoelaces support the functional operation of the shoe...a purse
does not support the operation of shoes. Most people would expect their shoes
to come with shoelaces, not a purse.

~~~
gigatexal
Yes, exactly. This isn’t an example of complimentary goods like peanut butter
is to jelly or bread. This is constituent parts or rather posed as a question:
“What is a monitor without a stand?”

------
tomatotomato37
For comparison, here is what a premium forged aluminum object at a similar
price point looks like in a different industry: [https://www.bbs-
usa.com/road_wheels/wheel_details.cfm?wheel=...](https://www.bbs-
usa.com/road_wheels/wheel_details.cfm?wheel=7)

I thinks it's safe to say apple isn't giving us a good value for our dollar
here

~~~
Isamu
>premium forged aluminum object

Ok, this must be where the confusion is. It's not a fixed stand, nor one with
a simple hinge. They showed just a glimpse of a cutaway of the mechanics and
gears hidden in support arm. It's not a lump of aluminum, it's hiding some
interesting mechanics.

It's clearly over-engineered, I'm not saying it isn't. In typical Apple
fashion they decided to go over-the-top in getting a support arm that "feels
weightless, moves effortlessly where you want it, and stays exactly where you
leave it." That is not trivial while supporting a machined aluminum monitor
housing AND is relatively small.

------
TehCorwiz
Mirror of video: [https://streamable.com/59xli](https://streamable.com/59xli)

------
Mikeb85
For a sec I thought someone had photoshopped in a picture of a cheese
grater...

